# winter fed pigs



## Chasmon (Jan 15, 2012)

have two pigs who eat from a home town kind of buffett 3 times a week, they get racked acorns, ground soybean, whole corn, 18 %, occasionally a bag of standard cattle feed, and once in a while a bag of medicated pig feed, I think they look real well, growing and eating like pigs , they have wallowed out a foot or foot and a half place in their open pen which they sleep in. it is at one corner of the pen which has a small roof over it, and bales of hay placed around the pig panels on that corner. any other suggestions for caring of the pigs for the next 4 to six weeks when they will be ready for the table?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like they are getting quite the gourmet diet  My only comments would be a) to not feed the medicated feed. Why would you want to be putting that into your meat which will then go into your body?!

b) You may also want to add some additional fruit/veg/dairy/eggs to their diet if you have some. 

BUT if they are looking good then get ready to enjoy the "fruit" of your labor in a few weeks from now 

Liz


----------



## heather1029 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

